
GitHub Having Connectivity Issues - sethbannon
https://status.github.com/#connection
======
twp
And this is where git is awesome.

You can still keep committing locally.

You can add another remote (e.g. BitBucket, a shared directory, or just a USB
stick) and keep collaborating.

You can even share patches by email if you want.

And when GitHub is back up, you can just push your commits to GitHub and it
will be like the outage never happened.

I often wonder how collaboration was ever possible before git.

~~~
yeukhon
To be fair, _git_ is not the only guy out there...any version control system
will do.

Even svn can do this _except_ you lose the lovely aspects of distributed
version control software like hg and git offer.

When version system wasn't invented? You just have a shared file system and
you coordinate with people. diff is an old software from the 70s.

 _You can still keep committing locally._

Provided that you have a copy in the first place and you have the most-up-to-
update version. Otherwise, you need to get it from someone else.

 _You can add another remote (e.g. BitBucket, a shared directory, or just a
USB stick) and keep collaborating._

You can run local server to handle incoming and outgoing.

 _You can even share patches by email if you want._

Patch exists before git, just use diff.

Don't get me wrong. I love git. It's nice. I also like github. I just think we
ultimately have to remember sync is an issue regardless which VCS we use.

~~~
chrismorgan
With tools like Subversion, you will have to work hard to get the ability to
commit locally, and it will cause all sorts of merging difficulties as soon as
you get to non-linear history (two people make local commits and then want to
upstream them—you simply can't do it without rewriting history). Non-
distributed version control systems are simply not designed for that mode of
operation. A DVCS _is_ designed to cope with these issues: you don't need to
go out of your way to be able to commit locally: it works that way by default.

------
adambratt
Apparently it's a problem with their ISP?

[http://www.benzinga.com/news/14/03/4383055/developer-code-
ho...](http://www.benzinga.com/news/14/03/4383055/developer-code-hosting-
service-github-is-down)

~~~
wise_young_man
Unless they moved, they mentioned they were on Rackspace a while back,
switching from cloud servers to dedicated servers.

[https://github.com/blog/493-github-is-moving-to-
rackspace](https://github.com/blog/493-github-is-moving-to-rackspace)

------
symlinkk
Probably because of all the Atom.io beta invites they just sent out, lol.

------
saraid216
Seems to be back up.

